# France 2010 - Taking the Dog this time. Info please.



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have recently booked for France 2010, 6 weeks again during the Kids School Holidays.

We wanted to take our Dog (11 months old Labradoodle) this year but by the time we would have got the blood tests back and got her a Pet Passport it would have meant her spending a few weeks in Quaratine until the 6 months since the blood tests. We weren't happy to do that with her.

So we have now booked her into the Vets for whatever innoculations / tests that she needs (Rabies?) to get her a Passport for 2010.

A few questions if I may. 

I didn't tell them about the Dog on the booking, because I didn't see it mentioned. Do I have to notify someone / authority that we will be taking her?

We sail back on an early morning crossing (will be at the port for circa 9am), when should we be getting the other checks done? 

Is the window 24-48hours? 

Do we need to book into a vets in France or can we just turn up?

Do we need to make any other provisions, Insurance? 

Are there any other practical tips for taking a Dog away for 6 weeks? 

Are sandflies a problem on the French med? If so are the repellant collars any good?

We did see a "few" Dogs on the beaches in France, but I am sure I had seen notices to the contrary, is she likely to be allowed on the beach with us (though obviously not in the baking heat, I was thinking early evening etc as she loves running about on a beach) - this inturn brings the question of her having to be on a lead all the time? (meaning she can't go for a run on the Beach).

So many questions, lol.

ANY Info / Help GREATLY appreciated as always.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << will get you started, and a browse in the Pets forum will probably answer most of your other questions.

I think I have seen most of them before - so a happy hour of reading may answer everything for you. :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> >> This << will get you started, and a browse in the Pets forum will probably answer most of your other questions.
> 
> I think I have seen most of them before - so a happy hour of reading may answer everything for you. :wink: :wink:
> 
> Dave


Thanks Zeb. I did search, honest I did. But I couldn't find all the answers in one place, lol.

I am very interested in "personal" tips though as to what will (or won't) help.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are mostly correct. We do not tell them one the way over and we have not seen a facility on the web site to do so. We do tell them on the way back and they charge a small admin fee. 

24 to 48 hours is correct. There are several vets mentioned on here. We do make an appointment to avoid having to wait in the surgery. 

Sand flies are a problem, leishmaniosis (i think my spelling is correct) can kill your dog, you need to have the collar on two weeks before arriving at the coast to get protection. The collar is called Scalibor and can be bought at most vets for around 20 euro or you can get it on a vets prescription in the UK. 

Many posts on here if you search. Enjoy your trip, Alan.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Great information Alan, thanks very much.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is no on-line facility to book a dog on ferries, you either have to go direct to the ferry operator (phone) or to an agent like the Caravan Club who can give you good discounts.

You have to book your pet both ways but passport and medical checks are usually only done on the return journey. Approx cost for a dog is £30 although last year the CC discounted our hound to £25.

I was well advised to use one of the extending leads when walking the dog, its one thing to have your dog run off in this country but an entirely different thing in a foreign country. 

Its best to book the vet when you first arrive abroad, just let them know what your sailing date and time is and they will work out the appointment time and day. Check very carefully where and how the vet stamps and signs the treatment boxes it is very important for them to do it properly.

All campsites we visited did check the dog's passport. Our dog coped very well with the Med climate in June but moulted enough fur to build another dog!!

The check-in at the return ferry will pass you a scanner to check your dog's microchip and check the vet treatment entry in the passport.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As I said we have not booked for our dog on the way over, they have been made aware that she is with and we have had no problems. It was explained to us that they charge on the way back as there is admin. for them to complete when the dog enters the UK but not as it leaves. This information came from P&O at Calais. Other carriers may take the opportunity to charge you, Alan.

Edit: The dog has to be certified as fit to travel, in the passport, both ways although it may not be looked at when leaving the UK. It will be on the way back. You do not want to discover that due to an error you can not reimport your dog when coming home. We had a query last year because the vet in france had not signed his name over his official stamp, seems it needs to be stamped and then signed over the stamp.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just checked and there was a "Pets" tickbox (I didn't see it last time) - rang them up and they have added the dog into the booking for an extra £30.

CHEERS


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Which line are you travelling with, we could not find it on the P&O web site, Alan.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Norfolk Line.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Have had problems at the port twice 2 different Vets so suggest you check your self

1. Is the date of the first Rabies jab after the chip date or vet must state chipped when jabbed
2 Check the number in the chip with the number in the passport

Both these items causedme worry,delay, inconvenience and money


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

My dog was chipped on the same day as the jab but obviously before the jab. I asked my vet to supply a letter confirming this, he thought it was a bit over the top of me at the time BUT I told him he would not be with me at the port to argue the toss! I just carry it with the passport and his blood results, they recommend you carry these also. Touch wood no probs so far!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Nuke is currently working on a database to cover vets in France, similar to the LPG database. This will allow members to enter details of vets they have used for the benefit of other members. A location map, search facility, contact numbers etc. will be included so it should be a great facility for any members taking their dog overseas. We're hoping it will be up and running for the 2010 season.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Vets database*

Gaspode,

Now that would be really useful although we've no complaints whatever about our man at Forge les Eaux. The main 'problem' we've found is locating a site to our taste (OK, so we're a bit odd!) for the last night before going to the Tunnel. June/July isn't so much a problem when we're returning from our spring tour but coming back in October, there's a much reduced choice of sites.

For once, I have to say that the Tunnel couldn't make it easier when returning with the dog; we've been through several times with him now and it's been flawless. (Or is that tickless?). £30 for waving a scanner over him and entering something on the computer still seems a bit steep though......

Ray


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with Ray that the ferry companies are profiteering, we use Seafrance, they hand the scanner through the window we scan the dog they check the number against the passport - bosh £25! that is the end of their work its a 2 minute process for one person so £750 per hour!

We have never had a problem with getting a french/german vet to do the business but charges can vary widely from 60-10 euros in our experience.

The parasites in southern europe are the only problem - my advice consult your vet before you go but not a problem if you re not going too far south.

Jon


----------

